# Announcing Florida HOPRA



## slotcar58 (Jun 21, 2007)

We are proud to announce the formation of Florida HOPRA. Feel free to visit our website at: http://www.flhopra.com. Racing begins January 29, 2010 in Daytona Beach, the speed capital of the world. The race will be hosted by the 2010 HOPRA Grand Champion, Tony Porcelli. We will all be going over to the Daytona 24 after completion of the race. Admission after 5 pm is only $5.00! Be part of the first HOPRA race ever in the sunshine state!


----------

